# مناجاه اليك يا حبيبى



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*فان من احببتهم الان يتالمون فى حب من اجلك 
 لم يذكروا شيئا فى ضيقهم الا اسمك الحلو لديهم
 فى وسط لهيب الشر يبحثون عن نسمات نداك البارد التى تروى قلوبهم
 لم يتذمروا على مناكبهم انما فرحوا بالسير معك فى طريق عمق الصليب
 تجرعوا من الكأس التى سألت يوما ان تجتاز عنك و لكنهم كما فعلت ارتشفوها عن رضاء قلب 
 اشواك من اكليلك زينت جباههم ففرحوا بمجدها و نزفوا حبا من اجل الكل
 طعنة الحربة اخترقت جنبهم فاعلنوا ان هذا طريقا اقصر الى القلب 
 جلدات الكراهية شقت لها طرقا فى اجسادهم فغسلوا ارجل كل من عبر فيها بدموع قلوبهم المحبة 
 لم يتوانوا لحظة فى الوقوف على مذبح الحب كمحرقة عن كثيرين 

 فأسألك يا سيدى من اجلهم
 ان لا تنظر اعينهم اخر سواك 
 ان يروك فى عمق كل شئ فيتعزون
 لا حزن ولا حسرة او الم تعتصر قلوبهم 
 بل كل شوكة تئول الى اكليل مجد
 كل طعنة حربة هى قضيب ملك لهم فى ملكوتك
 كل جلدة تستبدل بلمسات من يديك الحانية 
 كل دمعة تئول الى انهار فرح تنسكب فى نفوسهم
 احفظهم من الشرير فلا نصيب له فيهم لانهم فيك
 ولا احد يستطيع ان ينتزعهم من كفيك 

 و اخيرا يا سيدى 
 اسالك من اجل نفسى الضعيفة 
 ان تجعل لها نصيبا مع الفرحين 
 تعين انت كل ضعف فى فيكون كلى قوة فيك
 اجعلنى اداتك فى جعل العالم مملوء حبا 
 ولا تطرحنى يا سيدى خارجا عنك لما فى من شقاء

 نراك فتفرح قلوبنا بك فليس لنا شئ الا فيك و معك لا نريد شيئا على الارض *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

رووووووووعة رووووووووووعة روووووووووووعة
و يسعدني اكون اول حد يرد ع الكلمات الرائعة المعزية دية
تسلم ايديكي حبيبة قلبي رورو
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رووووووووعة رووووووووووعة روووووووووووعة
> و يسعدني اكون اول حد يرد ع الكلمات الرائعة المعزية دية
> تسلم ايديكي حبيبة قلبي رورو
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب



*ميرسى يا ميرا ربنا يخليكى ويباركك حبيبتى 
*


----------



## magdyzaky (15 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك جميييييييييييييييييييل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> كلامك جميييييييييييييييييييل ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسى ربنا يخليك 
ويبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## candy shop (15 أغسطس 2013)

> *اسالك من اجل نفسى الضعيفة
> ان تجعل لها نصيبا مع الفرحين
> تعين انت كل ضعف فى فيكون كلى قوة فيك
> اجعلنى اداتك فى جعل العالم مملوء حبا
> ...



الله يا رورو 
حقيقى صلاه رائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويرعاكى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا رورو
> حقيقى صلاه رائعه
> ربنا يباركك ويرعاكى
> ​


*ميرسى يا ماما لمرورك الغالى ربنا يخليكى 
ويبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

*



			كل طعنة حربة هى قضيب ملك لهم فى ملكوتك
كل جلدة تستبدل بلمسات من يديك الحانية
كل دمعة تئول الى انهار فرح تنسكب فى نفوسهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمات صادقه ومعبره  جداً 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> كلمات صادقه ومعبره  جداً
> 
> *​


*ميرسى يا بيبو لمرورك نورت ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*


			لم يتوانوا لحظة فى الوقوف على مذبح الحب كمحرقة عن كثيرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارفة اعبر اذاي بجد علي 
الموضوع وروعته 
كلمات وتعبيرات تلمس اوي يا رورو
اوقات كدة بقرأ كلمات احس انها دخلت كدة علي قلبي علطول 
موضوع رائع كعادة مواضيعك متميزة
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك يا احلي رورو​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> مش عارفة اعبر اذاي بجد علي
> الموضوع وروعته
> ...



*ميرسى يا موكى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل ربنا يخليكى ويباركك ويفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

> اسالك من اجل نفسى الضعيفة
> ان تجعل لها نصيبا مع الفرحين
> تعين انت كل ضعف فى فيكون كلى قوة فيك
> اجعلنى اداتك فى جعل العالم مملوء حبا
> ولا تطرحنى يا سيدى خارجا عنك لما فى من شقاء


امين ياارب

صلاه جميلة جداا يارورو
رائعه نابعه من القلب وواصله للقلب
تسلم اايديكي حبيبتي
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امين ياارب
> 
> صلاه جميلة جداا يارورو
> رائعه نابعه من القلب وواصله للقلب
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى 
ويبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل جداا وكلمات راائعه
ميرسي ليكي بجد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا وكلمات راائعه
> ميرسي ليكي بجد
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى يا بيتر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

حينما يكون الإحساس الداخلي حي برؤية الإيمان في صليب قيامة يسوع
فأنه يخرج بصورة كلمات حلوة تُشبع كل من يقرأها بقلبه وليس بعقله كفكرة أو معلومة
بل بخبرة وتذوق عميق للحق في المحبة
النعمة معك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
وصلاة ملهاش حل
شكرا حبيبتى وليكى احلى تقيم
​


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2013)

آمين 

سيمفونيه من الالم مع الحب معزوفه لرب المجد 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> حينما يكون الإحساس الداخلي حي برؤية الإيمان في صليب قيامة يسوع
> فأنه يخرج بصورة كلمات حلوة تُشبع كل من يقرأها بقلبه وليس بعقله كفكرة أو معلومة
> بل بخبرة وتذوق عميق للحق في المحبة
> النعمة معك
> ​



*ميرسى استاذى الغالى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل 
*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> وصلاة ملهاش حل
> شكرا حبيبتى وليكى احلى تقيم
> ​


*ميرسى يا لارا يا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك *​



soso a قال:


> آمين
> 
> سيمفونيه من الالم مع الحب معزوفه لرب المجد
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا سوسو للمرور الغالى ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2013)

كلمات جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدا
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسى استاذى الغالى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

حلوه خالص الكلمات منسقة كالزهور 
الرب يباركك ويكون معك انت واسرتك
عشتوا مع المسيح


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> حلوه خالص الكلمات منسقة كالزهور
> الرب يباركك ويكون معك انت واسرتك
> عشتوا مع المسيح



*ميرسى رمسيس لمرورك الجميل 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ويفرحك 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 أغسطس 2013)

كلمات جميله معبره 
ومهما كتب لن يعطي حقها 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلمات جميله معبره
> ومهما كتب لن يعطي حقها
> الرب يباركك​


*ميرسى استاذ هشام للمرور الغالى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك* ​


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

*بجد جميييييييييييييييله اوووووي
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا روح قلبي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *بجد جميييييييييييييييله اوووووي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا روح قلبي​*



*ميرسى يا روحى ربنا يخليكى 
ميرسى لمرورك الغالى 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه رائعه ...  كلمات مؤثره ..  الرب يسمع و يستجب..  
تسلم يدك. حبيبتى
 الرب يبارككو يديكى سؤال قلبك


----------



## روما98 (16 أغسطس 2013)

_كلامك جميل اوووووووووى
يا رورو
بجد روعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صلاه رائعه ...  كلمات مؤثره ..  الرب يسمع و يستجب..
> تسلم يدك. حبيبتى
> الرب يبارككو يديكى سؤال قلبك



*ميرسى يا حبوا ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 
نورتى يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك *



روما98 قال:


> _كلامك جميل اوووووووووى
> يا رورو
> بجد روعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> _​


*ميرسى روما ربنا يخليكى نورتى حبيبتى بمروك الجميل *


----------

